# Dificuldade em adquirir um medidor de radiação global



## joao56777 (7 Mar 2012 às 21:36)

Desde já peço desculpa por intrometeste-me neste vosso Fórum.

Estou a realizar a minha tese de mestrado, e necessito de uma central meteorológica para o estudo de eficiência de dois sistemas de colectores solares.

Encontro várias no mercado que monitorizam a temperatura seca, humidade relativa, velocidade e direcção do vento, tal como esta:

http://www.galactica.pt/ver/7745/6/62/276/la-crosse-technology-estacao-meteorologica-ws1501-it.php

(Podem sugerir-me mais algumas se quiserem…mas o preço parece acessível)

Agora a dificuldade está na obtenção de um medidor de radiação global (piranómetro). Encontro várias marcas, como a Kipp & Zonen, mas não encontro preços. Podem-me dar algumas alternativas a estes e o respectivo preço. Mas se pudessem gostaria que me enviassem o link com a respectiva informação.

Gostaria que me pudessem ajudar,
Cordiais saudações


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2012 às 21:52)

Mas quanto pretendes gastar ? Pra ser algo bem feito, com a La Crosse não vais lá.


----------



## joao56777 (7 Mar 2012 às 22:01)

Não sou eu que pago :d será a empresa juntamente com a universidade, também não queria abusar, como é lógico.

Então dê-me algumas hipóteses para uma boa estação qualidade/preço e um medidor de radiação global, para eu poder debater com os meus orientadores de tese e a respectiva empresa.

Como vê não tenho conhecimentos nem muita sensibilidade para poder decidir o que é razoável nesta área.

Obrigado pela ajuda, agradeço imeso


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2012 às 22:14)

joao56777 disse:


> Não sou eu que pago :d será a empresa juntamente com a universidade, também não queria abusar, como é lógico.
> 
> Então dê-me algumas hipóteses para uma boa estação qualidade/preço e um medidor de radiação global, para eu poder debater com os meus orientadores de tese e a respectiva empresa.
> 
> ...



Bom, claro que isto é sempre complicado de dizer, mas aquilo mais barato e fiável há, é a Davis Pro 2 claro que o preço não é agradável, mas a nível profissional, é o que demais acessível há.

Atenção que o sensor de radiação é adquirido à parte.

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=06450

Tal como o programa que permite ligar ao computador.

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=06510USB

Tudo isto dependerá onde for comprado, se vier dos estado unidos, é mais barato, agora se for comprado na europa um pouco mais caro, se for em Portugal, na Gestel (único vendedor no nosso país) então aí nem se fala.

Sem ser este equipamento, os restantes abaixo deste, não são 100% fiáveis, além de que têm o problema de que os termómetros não estão protegidos das radiações solares (elemento que deturpa as leituras da temperatura), isto é, não possuem radiation shield elemento que toda a gama das estações Davis trás.

Preço do investimento, estimo será de 1200€/1300€.


----------



## CptRena (7 Mar 2012 às 22:25)

Não tenho 100% de certeza, mas pesnso que o IM, IP usa a Vaisala CMP6 ou paracido.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2012 às 22:26)

CptRena disse:


> Não tenho 100% de certeza, mas pesnso que o IM, IP usa a Vaisala CMP6 ou paracido.



O nosso IM tem essas estações sim, custam 10 mil euros (preço base) o piranómetro nem quero imaginar


----------



## joao56777 (7 Mar 2012 às 22:32)

Não sabia que era necessário comprar também o WeatherLink à parte do sensor de radiação.

É ainda um investimento considerável, mas obrigado pela ajuda.

Conhece mais alguma marca de sensores de radiação que possa ser comparado em termos de preço, com aquele que me mostrou?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2012 às 22:39)

joao56777 disse:


> Conhece mais alguma marca de sensores de radiação que possa ser comparado em termos de preço, com aquele que me mostrou?



Certamente não haverá mais barato, o nosso instituto de meteorologia, em quase todas as estações usa já um piranómetro digital, só algumas ainda com observador usa o clássico, com a bola de vidro e o papel, mas nem sei onde isso se arranja.

Para se obter um, seja ele qual for, é necessário certamente adquirir a estação, pois não faz sentido ter-se uma coisa e não ter a outra, o máximo que podes encontrar é algum de fiabilidade duvidosa só pra efeitos de lazer e domésticos.

Isto parece um _gadget_ interessante (lá está, para efeitos de lazer/domésticos).







http://www.ambientweather.com/amsp216.html

http://www.ambientweather.com/nsearch.html?catalog=yhst-37697109791737&query=Pyranometer&x=10&y=11


----------



## joao56777 (7 Mar 2012 às 22:46)

Vou seguir então os conselhos do senhor, obrigado pela estação informação da estação Davis Pro 2, assim como do sensor de radiação e do WeatherLink. Vou ter em atenção estes equipamentos, e vou aconselhar a compra destes equipamentos para os testes que tenho de realizar.

Muito obrigado,


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Mar 2012 às 22:47)

Boas
Manda vir da China e como é tudo feito por lá, achei isto http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/4460735/Class_II_Pyranometer.html


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2012 às 22:48)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Manda vir da China e como é tudo feito por lá, achei isto http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/4460735/Class_II_Pyranometer.html





Isso nem tem preço, imagino qual será


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Mar 2012 às 23:00)

Bem pelo menos diz "Origin:Made In United States" o que é muito bom mas só devem vender em grandes quantidades, mas nada como mandar uma msg ao manager, costumam responder com prontidão


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Mar 2012 às 23:17)

Agora reparo que és cá de Viana, se precisares de uma EM para o que necessites estás à vontade, só que a minha está a 13kms de Viana
Os surfistas utilizam a minha EM  http://mobile.surfline.com/m_report.cfm?id=44485 
Edit
Melhor ainda http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/afife-portugal_44484/ com acesso directo à EM.


----------



## joao56777 (7 Mar 2012 às 23:32)

Obrigado pela consideração 

Mas a estação meteorológico é para colocar no telhado da universidade, e ainda está no inicio, por isso achei pertinente inscrever-me no vosso Fórum.

Ajudaram-me imenso, obrigado


----------

